#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  А не испить ли нам чайку?

## куру хунг

Други-единоверцы. 
 Вот решил я тряхнуть стариной(да и костями) собрался  посетить столицу нашей родины город-герой Москву.
 Буду в столице в пятницу 18 мая в 12.00.
Вечером в 22.00 нужно отчалить в Кунпенлинг(экс-Кунсангар) на ретрит, до часов наверное 16.00-17.00 буду занят(МДО, "Белые облака" надо посетить), а затем свободен. И с радостью бы провёл пару-тройку часиков с с форумчанами за чашкой чая.
 Так что буду рад буду видеть всех во всем известном чайном клубе. Ну или где захотите, мне всё равно.

----------


## Smith

Я тока за!

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

и я за!

----------


## куру хунг

Люди-АУ!!!
Так что все окончательно погрязли в виртуальном трындеже, и не хочет пообщаться вживую?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В клуб сейчас не могу, а дома у меня есть отличный Тэ Гуань Инь...  :Wink: 
(Спасибо Кусеньке!)

----------


## куру хунг

> В клуб сейчас не могу, а дома у меня есть отличный Тэ Гуань Инь... 
> (Спасибо Кусеньке!)


 Кармапенко, короче, я твои телефоны посеял.
Будет завтра свободное время и желание звони мне на тел:
 89616442635.
 Ты ещё обещал в прошлый раз "25 пространств Самантабхадры" в МР3.
 Через полчаса ухожу на поезд.

----------

